# Super Pejeman al ataque 2000 veces



## loladamore

¡¡¡El increíble *pejeman *nos ha apantallado con otros 1000 _posts_, para unirse al club de los 2000!!!​ 
A ver que invitas.
Por lo pronto:

2000 felicidades, congratulations and anerdecimientos 
por tus excelentes mensajes.​ 

Ahi te va otro *superpeje*, ¿o este eres tú?


----------



## DCPaco

¡Ese Pejeman!  ¡Felicidades!


----------



## Rayines

¡¡Felicitaciones, pejeman, por todas tus participaciones!!


----------



## piripi

*Felicidades, pejeman!!* 

Muchísimas gracias por tus aportes estupendos.  

Un abrazo.


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Muchas felicidades en tus 2.000 increíbles aportes!!!  Si alguien merece todas las felicitaciones del mundo ese eres tú por tu cultura, inteligencia y generosidad para ayudar a los demás.  

¡Que cumplas muchos más!!! 
Recibe un cariñoso saludo desde Miami
Soledad


----------



## Antpax

¡Muchas Felicidades, campeón!

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## oriental

Vengo poco últimamente por el foro y poquísimo por las Congrats, pero, poder felicitar a Pejeman merece la pena.
Como él dice,  "de la Bahía de San Francisco a la Laguna Merín, se puede ir costeando América, muy a gusto, sin necesitar más lengua que el Español"  pero bueno es agregarte Pejeman, que eso es mucho más fácil con gente como tú.
Desde Uruguay, y  con aprecio.


----------



## BETOREYES

¡Felicitaciones Cuateman!

¡Qué agradable es encontrar gente de tu calidad humana!
A esa velocidad, ya tantito vas a llegar a los 3000.

¿Cómo le haces?¿eh? ¡Rápido y con buena letra!

Un Abrazo desde mi pais paisa.


----------



## Fernando

Gracias por tus mensajes, Pejeman.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

¿Ya eres parte del club? Pues la neta sólo me queda decirte ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡Felicidades!!!!!!!!! ya unque no hayas conseguido el Voto x voto, si conseguiste nuestra admiración y respeto, Y mira yo que decía que nunca de los nuncas iba a convivir con un Peje, cae más rápido un hablador (escritor en este caso) que un ciego. 

Bueno pues un abrazote y claro que no podía faltar tu regalo.

¡¡¡¡La silla *wordreferenspresidencial*!!!!!!!!!!

Por lo menos disfrútala en este tu día. 
Y en serio muchas gracias por todo lo que me has enseñado. UN abrazo de parte *mia*  y de mis *amigos**, *ah claro y de *él* también.


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Ah pues, y cuál es el "pejemaneje"?  Cómo que andan celebrando sin una venezolana pachanguera que le ponga el sabor a arepa, salsa y Polar?  

No, señor!!  Eso sí que no se lo despermito! 

Congratuleichons, peje!  Gracias por toditos todos tus aportes.

A ver a ver, no seas malito.  Cuéntanos a dónde te nos fuiste a celebrar!  Ya que ni una pintica invitas, al menos las fotos has de tener...

Por otros 2K, pejis!  Cuidate porahis...


----------



## heidita

Vaya, faltan las felicitaciones hispano-alemanas!

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## fenixpollo

_*Happy Postiversary, pejeman.*_

You are a great collaborator and forero!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## pejeman

Hola a todos.

De no ser por Paco DC, no me hubiera dado color de sus amables mensajes por los 2K. Como soy medio nérdico, no soy tan pachanguero como el buen ánimo de todos vosotros/ustedes merece. 

Es un honor poder estar en este foro, compartiéndolo con todos ustedes. Y pensar que lo encontré porque buscaba un diccionario francés-español, porque ya me había decidido a seguir aprendiendo la lengua de Moliere, esquina Ejército Nacional. (son dos calles de mi ciudad adoptiva). Pero está más suave el cotorreo, la chorcha en todos los idiomas.Himmel.

Saludos y vamos a celebrar el Guadalupe-Reyes, ahora que se está acabando el Reyes-Guadalupe. (No es cierto, yo ni chupo, pero en esta época de posadas y fin de año, se corre este famoso maratón en todo México) Por cierto Lola, se me ocurrió que falta la vaca del portal de Belén, pero yo estoy negado para el dibujo. Lo dejo para algún artista del teclado)


----------

